# كيف نحسب كمية المياه لمضخات ال Booster Pump لفيلا



## ثروت313 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

عندي فيلا و اريد حساب كمية المياه المطلوبه للفيلا عن طريقة ضخ المياه بمضخاتالضغط Booster Pump من على السطح الى الطابق الارضي مرورا بالطابق الاول 
و السطح و الى مبنى الخدمات في الطابق الارضي .

فما هي الطريقة الامثل لحساب المضخة ؟

تقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## ثروت313 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

معقول ما في حدا من المهندسين الكرام بيعرف طريقة حساب البوستر بومب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام
السؤال غير محدد
عليك بتحيد الارتفاع للبناية وبعد البناية عن مصدر الماء وكمية الماء الازمة.
وفقك الله


----------



## ثروت313 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للرد يا هندسه .

أعتقد سؤالك يعني الكلام عن مضخة الرفع للماء الى الخزان و بالطبع هذا ليس ما اريد و لكن انا اتكلم عن مضخة ضغط الماء الى البناء 
لزيادة تدفق الماء و بالتساوي الى كل اطقم الصحية ( مغاسل و مراحيض و احواض الاستحمام.... الخ ).


بالنسبة الى الارتفاع فهو من على السطح الى الطابق الارضي يعني بما يعادل 7 امتار لا اكثر (سطح الى الطابق الاول و بعده الى الارضي و منه الى مبنى الخدمات بجانب الفيلا ) 
و ينزل الخط الى مبنى الخدمات بشكل افقي الى جانب الطابق الارضي بطول افقي 20 متر ( و انا بصراحة لا اعلم ان يتم حساب الطول افقيا في حساب مضخة الضغط ) .

تحياتي


----------



## ثروت313 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

سلامات ...

هل هذه الطريقة لحساب مضخة الضغط صحيحة ام لا في الصوره المرفقه ؟؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ثروت313 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس الاشغال قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



الموضوع بأنتظار الرد من احد المهندسين الكرام لمعرفة الجواب و الطريقة الصحيحة لحساب المضخة .

و لكنك على ماذا تشكرنا اخي الكريم ؟؟؟


----------



## ثروت313 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحة لو كان الموضوع يتعلق بالهندسه المدنية لما اخذ الرد اكثر من نصف ساعة او اقل في قسم الهندسة المدنية , و انا مستغرب من هذا البرود في قسم الميكانيك !!!


----------



## محمدغزالى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه لحساب المضخة الازمة لتغذية فيلا فيجب حساب شقين وهما 
1- كمية التدفق او q الازمة 
2- الhead المطلوب 
بالنسبه الى كمية التدفق فيتم حسابها عن طريق الاجهزة الصحيه الموجوده فى الفيلا وتحسب بما يسمى fixture unit لكل وحدة ويمكنك معرفة قيمة كل جهاز صحى من الكود المصرى او الكود العالمى ثم يتم جمع هذه القيم التى تعادل فى النهاية قيمة من gpm ويمكن تحديدها من خلال الجدول وهذه الجداول معى ولكن hard copy ساحاول ارفاقها .
اما بالنسبه الى لhead فهو يمثل الفقد فى ابعد مسار ويمكن حسابه على اساس 
1- قطر الماسورة التى تم اختيارها " يجب الا تزيد سرعة الماء داخل الماسورة عن 7.5 قدم \الثانية "
2- كمية الماء التى تم حسابها من قبل ذلك.
فان كان الانخفاض فى الضغط مثلا 0.5 بار لكل 100 متر واقصى مسار 200 متر فيكون الانخفاض فى ابعد مسار هو 1 بار فيتم اختيار مضخة اعلى من هذه القيمة 1.5 بار اى 15 متر


----------



## محمدغزالى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة الى الجدول المرفق فهو calculatin sheet يتم تقديمة مع المخطات قبل الاعتماد ويمكنك الاعتماد على هذه القيم حيث انها قريبة من القيم الموجوده فى الاكواد وانا اريد ان ارفق لك جدول يوضح الفقد فى الضغط فى المواسير ولكننى لا اعرف كيف يتم ارفاق الملفات يمكنك البحث عنه pressure drop in pvc pipe وشكرا ليك على اثارة هذا الموضوع فلاسف يوجد بعض المهندسين يغفلون عن هذه النقطة وهى هامه جدا ​


----------



## ثروت313 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذ محمد غزالي ..

بالنسبة الى حساب كمية الماء لكل Sanitary fixture فانا قد رفعت ملف في *مشاركتي رقم 5* يوضح فيه استهلاك كل وحده باليوم و لكنني لا أعلم 
ان كانت تلك الطريقة صحيحة ام لا , فأرجو منك التفضل بالنظر الى الجدول و ابداء الرأي ان كانت صحيحه .

و بالنسبه الى ال Head فسأرجع للحديث عنه .....


تحياتي لك و اشكرك مجددا .


----------



## محمدغزالى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يامهندس ثروت بالنسبه الى الجدول المرفق فى الرساله يمكنك الاعتماد على هذه القيم فهى قريبه جدا من الموجوده فى الاكواد وطريقة حساب ال head يمكنك تحديد الفقد فى المواسير فى ابعد مسار من الجداول الفقد الخاصة بمواسير pvc بالاضافة الى static head وهو ارتفاع المبنى لتغذية الخزان العلوى ونتمنى ان تعم الفائده للجميع باضافات للموضوع وشكرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

فيه برنامج على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=246623


----------



## محمدغزالى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك اخى الكريم على اثارة هذا الموضوع الشيق حيث انة لاغنى عنة لا مهندس-واكرر شكرى لك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق*


----------



## ثروت313 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

محمدغزالى قال:


> السلام عليكم يامهندس ثروت بالنسبه الى الجدول المرفق فى الرساله يمكنك الاعتماد على هذه القيم فهى قريبه جدا من الموجوده فى الاكواد وطريقة حساب ال head يمكنك تحديد الفقد فى المواسير فى ابعد مسار من الجداول الفقد الخاصة بمواسير pvc بالاضافة الى static head وهو ارتفاع المبنى لتغذية الخزان العلوى ونتمنى ان تعم الفائده للجميع باضافات للموضوع وشكرا



تسلم ايدك يا مهندسنا الكريم محمد .

و أعتذر على التأخير في الرد على الموضوع , بارك الله فيك .

كل الشكر و التقدير .


----------



## ثروت313 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس الاشغال قال:


> *اشكرك اخى الكريم على اثارة هذا الموضوع الشيق حيث انة لاغنى عنة لا مهندس-واكرر شكرى لك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق*



الشكر لله أخي الكريم 

تحياتي :20:


----------

